# Apple Powder



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

after dryin 5 lbs a apples last weekend, we had all them apple peels left over, hated ta throw em out, so I dried em just like apple slices, crushed em in a bag with a rollin pin an ran em through my coffee grinder.

Wa la, apple powder! Should be good in bakin an on cereals an such.









The crushed apple peels, they got some apple on em.









The ground peels, taste really good. That be a 1/2 pint jar an it gonna take alota apple peels ta fill it!

Nice thing bout these, there all apple.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Idea, thanks for passing it on!

I've thrown plenty of peels away in canning season in time of plenty, without a thought. This is a new plan to me. 

Will add it to my canning notebook.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoa!! 

Very cool!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nutritional too! :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been wanting to make veggie powders - to sneak some veggies into places we wouldn't expect them. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Great job and good idea! But my chickens would hate me!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

excelleant for teas. also dried cucumber peel is great ground up and put in sour cream for a dip.pear peels also go well with cream cheese and cinnamon. so would the apple peel.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

awesome. I must try this.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to do this with tomatoe skins. When we put tomatoes through a food mill to make juice, V8 - v11 or sauce, I dehydrated em... ground em into powder.. added a lil chicken boullion and jarred em. They made fantastic additions to stews and soups and made a great instant soup on a chilly afternoon.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> I used to do this with tomatoe skins. When we put tomatoes through a food mill to make juice, V8 - v11 or sauce, I dehydrated em... ground em into powder.. added a lil chicken boullion and jarred em. They made fantastic additions to stews and soups and made a great instant soup on a chilly afternoon.


I know that I've mentioned it before but I often take the bit of spaghetti sauce or pizza sauce or even just that bit of tomato sauce that doesn't fill an entire canning jar when I am canning and dehydrate it on my fruit roll up trays and dry it super crispy and then powder it for tomato bullion. The spaghetti and pizza sauce powdered goes great n hot popcorn with just a bit of Parmesan cheese --yummy
Also great for putting a bit of punch in your soups or mixed into sour cream for a dip.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow! Totally neat! I just dehydrated some apples and gave the scraps to my chickens. I never thought to do this! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Emerald! Wonderful idea!!!
I Love the apple powder and to use it for Teas is excellent!
They sell apple powder in the stores for 'Mulled Cider" or for traditional Christmas "Wassail" Why not use it like that!
Apple juice on the run!
Dust it over apple pies to add a little more intense flavor? (Before its cooked I mean). Or over ice cream!
You folks are just too dang smart and you always give me great new ideas! Thankyou!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Apple peel powder is definitely worth a bump. Thanks for the great idea!! I use all my scraps and peels to make vinegar then to the poultry but I think at least some will have to go to apple powder this coming year.


----------

